# Daily struggles with Ableism



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

I've got a couple of disabilities, and so too does my brother. Even though it is the law it is hard getting accommodation for disabilities and it becomes and exhausting daily battle.

One of mine is which is a moderate hearing loss accompanied by wicked bad tinnitus. I attribute it to being too close to the barrel of howitzers in my youth... but no disability payments as a result of that. Not complaining about that though. My father has tinnitus too and never got near a howitzer or firearm.

My complaint is how callous and entitled people are when you explain that you can't easily use the telephone... like this fellow






What am I to do, conjure up an able bodied person to make my phone calls? I dont have a landline so I can't access most assistive devices and dont want to pay for such anyway when email, messaging and texting work fine.

No biggie, this person was greedy in their pricing for an ancient rex cut lathe


----------



## thestelster (Dec 7, 2022)

I agree.  I'm deaf as a post  and with tinnitus as well.  I wear hearing aids which work very well, but definitely not a replacement for a good set of ears.  I much prefer texting and emails.  This way you can't misconstrue what was said, and you have a hard copy of the conversation.

She said, "Are you not hearing me?!"

He said, "I would if you stopped talking over me!"


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 7, 2022)

I also don't get the "phone calls only" people, they made an add on Kijiji or marketplace....clearly they can read and use computers so why are emails or texts a problem


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I agree.  I'm deaf as a post  and with tinnitus as well.  I wear hearing aids which work very well, but definitely not a replacement for a good set of ears.  I much prefer texting and emails.  This way you can't misconstrue what was said, and you have a hard copy of the conversation.
> 
> She said, "Are you not hearing me?!"
> 
> He said, "I would if you stopped talking over me!"


My FIL wears hearing aides, gets the costs covered because it was workplace disability from decades in tool and die industry. He can't hear shit even with them, and with expensive blue tooth option that is supposed to work with all his devices even his phone. His experience is why I haven't invested in any myself, but I have an eye on a new hearing aid that also provides notch therapy for tinnitus. That's wear most of my issues lie... the screech is so loud it drowns out 50% of what is said on the phone.


----------



## Canadium (Dec 7, 2022)

I have a bad case of tinnitus and hearing loss for many years now. The hearing loss just keeps getting worse and increasingly I'm finding I'm having a lot of difficulty understanding people especially if they have an unfamiliar accent. Just the other day I chanced on a piece in the news that pointed out that there is a connection between early cognitive decline and hearing loss! Apparently hearing aids can slow that process down! I'm thinking it's time for a hearing aid! Don't know where to begin though?

As far as callous and entitled people are concerned my only advice would be to have a thick skin. Don't let the hostile arrows penetrate your defenses.


----------



## Degen (Dec 7, 2022)

@TorontoBuilder I sympathize with you, my oldest has disabilities and it is a constant struggle for support.  All I can say is fight on!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Canadium said:


> I have a bad case of tinnitus and hearing loss for many years now. The hearing loss just keeps getting worse and increasingly I'm finding I'm having a lot of difficulty understanding people especially if they have an unfamiliar accent. Just the other day I chanced on a piece in the news that pointed out that there is a connection between early cognitive decline and hearing loss! Apparently hearing aids can slow that process down! I'm thinking it's time for a hearing aid! Don't know where to begin though?
> 
> As far as callous and entitled people are concerned my only advice would be to have a thick skin. Don't let the hostile arrows penetrate your defenses.


Yeah I dont. 

I make it clear that they lost a potential purchaser because they refuse to accommodate my disability and move on. In my case it is not too big an issue, but from a few disability forums I know for some people various forms of ableism is like torture.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 7, 2022)

Ehhhhh.... What did you say

My hearing is shot and I have bad tinnitus.  Apparently hereditary.  Hearing aids haven't helped.

I just hate having to use the phone for anything.


----------



## thestelster (Dec 7, 2022)

Guys, you really have to get new hearing aids with the Bluetooth gizmo so you can make and receive calls from your smartphones.  It works amazingly well.  Plus you can listen to your stored music  or stream music or podcasts, directly into your hearing aids.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

thestelster said:


> Guys, you really have to get new hearing aids with the Bluetooth gizmo so you can make and receive calls from your smartphones.  It works amazingly well.  Plus you can listen to your stored music  or stream music or podcasts, directly into your hearing aids.



That works if your issue is hearing loss only... not so much with bad tinnitus. 

I should find my last hearing assessment and get the frequency report and then create an audio file to post so you can see how bad it is.

I did that previously for my wife when she kept saying I just didn't pay attention to her, she shrieked and screamed turn the thing off... I replied, I sure I wish I could. She still accuses me of not paying attention. I threaten to play the sound again


----------



## Tom O (Dec 7, 2022)

When I worked at the Calgary Herald because of the noise levels we worked 1/2hr on and 1/2hr off on break when working the press floor.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 7, 2022)

There was a story recently that said for certain types of hearing loss, the standard ear buds, wired or bluetooth that are available for most cell phones work at least as well and sometimes better than most low to midpriced hearing aids.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm way more conscious about protecting my hearing now than I used to be.  It's one of those things that sneaks up on you, and it's too late to do anything about damage by the time you notice it.  I lost a lot when I worked at GM next to the stamping plant, plus working in shops since.  Being half in the office, half floor all the time is difficult to be diligent about wearing hearing protection as its "I'm just running out to change a tool/part" and coming back in.  Wearing them at a desk is annoying, but I just bought some 3m bluetooth muffs and they are amazing.  I wear those a lot more now, than I used to wear anything.  I've never regretted money spent on safety gear.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> I'm way more conscious about protecting my hearing now than I used to be.  It's one of those things that sneaks up on you, and it's too late to do anything about damage by the time you notice it.  I lost a lot when I worked at GM next to the stamping plant, plus working in shops since.  Being half in the office, half floor all the time is difficult to be diligent about wearing hearing protection as its "I'm just running out to change a tool/part" and coming back in.  Wearing them at a desk is annoying, but I just bought some 3m bluetooth muffs and they are amazing.  I wear those a lot more now, than I used to wear anything.  I've never regretted money spent on safety gear.


Do you have a link to those Dan?


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

https://www.amazon.ca/3M-Worktunes-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I also have the Worktunes with amfm radio (also with bluetooth) at home, and use them for cutting the grass/tractor work.  I like these ones better and the bluetooth range is great from my little usb transmitter on my computer.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks @Dan Dubeau


----------



## thestelster (Dec 7, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> That works if your issue is hearing loss only... not so much with bad tinnitus.
> 
> I should find my last hearing assessment and get the frequency report and then create an audio file to post so you can see how bad it is.
> 
> I did that previously for my wife when she kept saying I just didn't pay attention to her, she shrieked and screamed turn the thing off... I replied, I sure I wish I could. She still accuses me of not paying attention. I threaten to play the sound again


My tinnitus is pretty bad.  I hear it all the time and loud, with or without hearing aids.  People think that because I have hearing aids, that my hearing should now be "normal", but the tinnitus blocks quite a bit of the conversations, especially with women or persons with higher pitched voices.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 7, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/3M-Worktunes-Bluetooth-Protection-Integration/dp/B0723CYHPZ/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=28QDJHCLRSIFE&keywords=3m+worktunes&qid=1670453733&sprefix=3m+worktunes,aps,163&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyODlEUjRCNFFUWUtUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTAyNjQzM1VKUlJPOERERjFKMyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUExMDA0NjE4RUkzVTFQWTBVTkZXJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> I also have the Worktunes with amfm radio (also with bluetooth) at home, and use them for cutting the grass/tractor work.  I like these ones better and the bluetooth range is great from my little usb transmitter on my computer.



Plus one for these @David_R8 . I use exactly the same ones in my tractor when I'm out working dirt or on the Mower cutting grass. 

Like so many others, I have hearing aides too. Mine are just like @thestelster describes. Although mine do not have strong tintinus capability, they do work with my mild tintinus. My brother in law has the strong tintinus version and he says they are working for him. 

I'd look at what's out there if I were you @TorontoBuilder. His were very expensive but I bet they have come down. 

I also read recently that there is some kind of law in development in the US that will prevent these audiologists from charging 4 grand for a 20 dollar hearing aid. That ought to put a huge dent in the prices.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

I have bad'ish tinnitus in one ear from having my head near a PA speaker when something went wrong and it popped hard. Never been the same since.
Often thought about hearing aids to combat the effect but haven't done anything more than that. Maybe I should..
Funny, just noticing how bad it is at this moment


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I have bad'ish tinnitus in one ear from having my head near a PA speaker when something went wrong and it popped hard. Never been the same since.
> Often thought about hearing aids to combat the effect but haven't done anything more than that. Maybe I should..
> Funny, just noticing how bad it is at this moment


It's fiendish.. your brain works hard to tune it out but if you think of the tinnitus BAM there it is again. Mine gets worse and worse as the day progresses, when I go to bed it's literally blaring. On the bright side it drowns out the highway extension and the constant late night clowns outside


----------



## DPittman (Dec 7, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> I also don't get the "phone calls only" people, they made an add on Kijiji or marketplace....clearly they can read and use computers so why are emails or texts a problem


I think some feel phone calls eliminate some of the tire kickers and spammers.


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 7, 2022)

DPittman said:


> I think some feel phone calls eliminate some of the tire kickers and spammers.



ah there are plenty that call and waste your time, heck there are plenty that actually come by and waste your time...

I would rather just ignore an email than have someone waste 20 minutes of my time jabbering on the phone

I also find it easier to communicate details via text/email, and of course there is a nice history of the conversation.....makes trying to remember all the little details much easier

I dont have any major hearing problems, i just dont like talking on the phone, i never have.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

Some people are just terrible at technology, and a phone call where you can communicate better works better for them.  

I prefer phone calls for hashing out stuff with customers at work, then follow up with an email to confirm the important details and establish the paper trail....that comes in handy sometimes.  I'm hard of hearing and phone calls are difficult sometimes, but sometimes it's the best way.  This newer generation of engineers I deal with prefer all emails though, and phone calls end up in me calling them, leaving a message, only to be sent an email right away, and then sending 20 emails back and forth trying to establish what exactly it is that they want.....When A 2 minute phone conversation would have cleared it all up from the start.....Just pick up the damn phone and talk to me.......Email has it's place, so does real time conversation.

I do notice people are slowly losing the ability to communicate in real time without a screen interface though...


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Some people are just terrible at technology, and a phone call where you can communicate better works better for them.
> 
> I prefer phone calls for hashing out stuff with customers at work, then follow up with an email to confirm the important details and establish the paper trail....that comes in handy sometimes.  I'm hard of hearing and phone calls are difficult sometimes, but sometimes it's the best way.  This newer generation of engineers I deal with prefer all emails though, and phone calls end up in me calling them, leaving a message, only to be sent an email right away, and then sending 20 emails back and forth trying to establish what exactly it is that they want.....When A 2 minute phone conversation would have cleared it all up from the start.....Just pick up the damn phone and talk to me.......Email has it's place, so does real time conversation.
> 
> I do notice people are slowly losing the ability to communicate in real time without a screen interface though...


There is a difference between people's preference and their plain refusal to accommodate a disability. Sadly it is more a norm that people resist accommodating others unless they know them well.

It's my perhaps cynical belief that most people think you're lying about the disability. In my case the person just said callously "have someone call for you"... like I'm a child or something. Many hearing impaired persons dont have someone who can call for them. That's my point in trying to educate people in this regard.

Imagine when more people dont want to talk on the phone and start saying text me of get lost


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 7, 2022)

In some cases, a person asking to talk on the phone is a needful accommodation  for a different disability.   People with high functioning autism need to hear the nuance provided by a phone call to determine assumed social cues.  A blanket insistence on a phone call hints at just this problem.  

Having an intermediary can mask what the seller might be looking for, but even hearing tone of conversation in the background can provide assurance.

It might well that he is being an ass, He might have a chip on his shoulder from tire-kickers.  But he might need the comfort of hearing the tonality before committing to the far more socially risky situation, a face-to-face encounter. 

But since he is the seller he gets to set the rules.  As a buyer, you are fully entitled to define what you can or will put up with.  No harm or foul on either side if they the conditions are ireconcilable.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> In some cases, a person asking to talk on the phone is a needful accommodation  for a different disability.   People with high functioning autism need to hear the nuance provided by a phone call to determine assumed social cues.  A blanket insistence on a phone call hints at just this problem.
> 
> Having an intermediary can mask what the seller might be looking for, but even hearing tone of conversation in the background can provide assurance.
> 
> ...


I was the first and only one to contact him one minute after the ad was posted.

He just couldn't be bothered being the middleman for his boss. That was very clear....yet everyone always looks for excuses for such behaviour... because we dont want to believe society is filled with you know whats


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 7, 2022)

I try to find the best in people (and brace for the worst), even those I find distasteful.  Sometimes you are pleasantly surprised.  And then it is worth many disappointments.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I try to find the best in people (and brace for the worst), even those I find distasteful.  Sometimes you are pleasantly surprised.  And then it is worth many disappointments.


well I would too if the seller wasn't selling over priced 1240 rex-cut lathe in poor condition


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 7, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> He just couldn't be bothered being the middleman for his boss.



This is part of the reason I see a lot...Wich I also don't understand, by making the add the person has already set themselves up to be the middleman, if you don't want to be a middle man don't get involved right ?

@Dabbler has good points, I never considered autism may be the reason, I also agree, the seller gets to set the rules for contact, but if both parties are motivated a compromise should be possible

I don't think people are loosing the ability to communicate without a screen, I think people are busy, and a phone call needs to be addressed *NOW* vs when you may actually have time to give it the proper attention. I also believe phone calls give a lot of people anxiety, making or taking them, and I don't think that is new, it's just that now emails and texts are accepted forms of communication.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> This is part of the reason I see a lot...Wich I also don't understand, by making the add the person has already set themselves up to be the middleman, if you don't want to be a middle man don't get involved right ?
> 
> @Dabbler has good points, I never considered autism may be the reason, I also agree, the seller gets to set the rules for contact, but if both parties are motivated a compromise should be possible
> 
> I don't think people are loosing the ability to communicate without a screen, I think people are busy, and a phone call needs to be addressed *NOW* vs when you may actually have time to give it the proper attention. I also believe phone calls give a lot of people anxiety, making or taking them, and I don't think that is new, it's just that now emails and texts are accepted forms of communication.


of course from another point of view dabblers post makes me feel guilty for not thinking better of the person or accommodating their potential undeclared disability. We see this all the time like it's our fault and we should just shut up and take it... I can't recall the name there is for this... lemme think


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2022)

I rarely sell anything because I don't like dealing with Kijidiots.  I don't post my phone number, but after a few messages back and forth, either come buy it, or call me for more details. Too much time wasted going back and forth with people.  I will edit this with some screenshots to back this up

Trying to sell my wifes Envoy. Bought her a new SUV and just wanted this one gone. I was in the middle of building my shop and didn't want to deal with it. I listed it at 1500 and dealt with idiots like this:











































Raised the price to 3k and sold for 2600 the same day.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Darren said:


> I rarely sell anything because I don't like dealing with Kijidiots.  I don't post my phone number, but after a few messages back and forth, either come buy it, or call me for more details. Too much time wasted going back and forth with people.  I will edit this with some screenshots to back this up


I get it. 

That's why I initiate contact, explain exactly what I need to know in order to make an informed decision on whether the item(s) meet my threshold for a site visit and potential purchase. 

If you can be bothered to write one reply you're not worth the time. If you can be bothered I reward you with my interest and immediately trying to book a time, or getting info to send payment immediately


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm usually pretty patient, and if someone claimed a hearing impairment, i'll text all day, but on a lathe maybe...not on a, for example, 20 dollar cruise-a-day tank i was basically giving away and took 200 messages to sell.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 7, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> I'm way more conscious about protecting my hearing now than I used to be.  It's one of those things that sneaks up on you, and it's too late to do anything about damage by the time you notice it.  I lost a lot when I worked at GM next to the stamping plant, plus working in shops since.  Being half in the office, half floor all the time is difficult to be diligent about wearing hearing protection as its "I'm just running out to change a tool/part" and coming back in.  Wearing them at a desk is annoying, but I just bought some 3m bluetooth muffs and they are amazing.  I wear those a lot more now, than I used to wear anything.  I've never regretted money spent on safety gear.


I've been using 3m worktunes for over a decade now..... Highly recommend, especially now that Bluetooth is an option.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Yeah that is way too much.

I dont ever respond to ads about trades because they people posting can't be bothered to be specific and want you to list everything you have one item at a time to see if they want it...

Asking the few items the truck needs, fine. anything more is too much unless it is to say when can I come


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2022)

yea, thats just an example of why i prefer calls.  However, I did call the guy and did not block my number and he called me several times to try to work it out.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 7, 2022)

Darren said:


> I rarely sell anything because I don't like dealing with Kijidiots.  I don't post my phone number, but after a few messages back and forth, either come buy it, or call me for more details. Too much time wasted going back and forth with people.  I will edit this with some screenshots to back this up
> 
> Trying to sell my wifes Envoy. Bought her a new SUV and just wanted this one gone. I was in the middle of building my shop and didn't want to deal with it. I listed it at 1500 and dealt with idiots like this:View attachment 28650View attachment 28651View attachment 28652View attachment 28653View attachment 28654View attachment 28655View attachment 28656View attachment 28657View attachment 28658View attachment 28659View attachment 28660View attachment 28661View attachment 28662View attachment 28663
> 
> Raised the price to 3k and sold for 2600 the same day.


Yup that sort of assh$le sure makes it unpleasant, I was even mad reading about it.


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 7, 2022)

@Darren that whole thing reads like a big ol' scam to me, he got all pissy when you didn't fall for it, good thing you f'd him off

I do a fair bit of Kijiji/marketplace deals, lots of scammers, I almost as a rule stay away from trades..... especially when it comes to vehicles...there is a reason the trade is so good...it's stolen or its a total basket case


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2022)

I just wanted to present a side from a sellers perspective.

Another one:

Last year I was going to sell my Acura RSX since I wasn't driving it, and wanted to get 3500 safetied for it. Guy messages, asks for address and time, shows up likes it, say I'll take it, and hands me $350 for a deposit, and he'll be back the next day.  About 15 minutes after he leaves, he texts me says 'I can't buy the car, keep the deposit. Sorry' . So i text him back, told him shit happens, come back and get your deposit as i had 20 other kijidiots blowing up my phone. He totally ghosted me after that. Zero contact again. WTF???

After dealing with every other kind of moron on kijiji, I put the plates back on it and started driving it.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

@Darren you are waaay more patient than me!


----------



## Tecnico (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> @Darren you are waaay more patient than me!


Could not have said it better!

Lots of winners on Kijiji.  Had this one guy trying to buy a car for his kid and he kept calling and lowballing & bad mouthing or he had his wife call with a sob story.  It was satisfying to tell her that a party came with cash and paid the asking on the spot.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2022)

Darren said:


> asks for address and time, shows up likes it, say I'll take it, and hands me $350 for a deposit, and he'll be back the next day.  About 15 minutes after he leaves, he texts me says 'I can't buy the car, keep the deposit. Sorry' . So i text him back, told him shit happens, come back and get your deposit as i had 20 other kijidiots blowing up my phone. He totally ghosted me after that. Zero contact again. WTF???



We can never know what kind of crap goes on in someone else's life. Betting he called his wife or folks or...... all excited to tell them he just bought a car...  Then he proceeds to get royal blue crap for it. He is too embarrassed now to come back and might also be so angry at whoever to give you the money just to spite them. Who knows? 

All of us have bad things happen from time to time. 

My daughter likes to remind me almost every day that there are people elsewhere who would give everything to have my worst day. And so right she is.


----------



## Darren (Dec 8, 2022)

His wife was with him when he looked at the car, she mentioned that it was too small for their dog, and that they only had 1 parking spot so he'd have to park on the street. That was a convo that should have happened beforehand, but he still wanted the car. I'm betting that she wasn't too happy on the ride back. She was quite a bit bigger than he was and didn't look too happy with him.


----------



## Crosche (Dec 8, 2022)

Tinnitus here too! I got mine firing a pistol without hearing protection in my early 20's. My dad has tinnitus as well. There must be a hereditary component for sure. I saw an interesting treatment offered in Europe for tinnitus where they determine the frequency that your ringing is and then program a hearing aid device to generate tones just above and below that frequency to train the brain to "ignore" the sound. Not sure the success rate, but anything is better than nothing, which is the option that my doctor gave me.









						New Tinnitus Treatment Alleviates Annoying Ringing in the Ears
					

A noninvasive device designed to rewire brain circuits reduced symptoms of tinnitus in a large, exploratory clinical trial




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

Crosche said:


> Tinnitus here too! I got mine firing a pistol without hearing protection in my early 20's. My dad has tinnitus as well. There must be a hereditary component for sure. I saw an interesting treatment offered in Europe for tinnitus where they determine the frequency that your ringing is and then program a hearing aid device to generate tones just above and below that frequency to train the brain to "ignore" the sound. Not sure the success rate, but anything is better than nothing, which is the option that my doctor gave me.


It is called notch therapy

There is a service that will take all your music and modify it for notch therapy purposes so you can listen to something you like while taking therapy. IIRC that service is ungodly expensive and I'd think the music no longer sounds as intended. but I dont know. I do know the devices were beyond my budget when I first looked. But I looked at the data and it looks like promising therapy


----------



## Crosche (Dec 8, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> It is called notch therapy
> 
> There is a service that will take all your music and modify it for notch therapy purposes so you can listen to something you like while taking therapy. IIRC that service is ungodly expensive and I'd think the music no longer sounds as intended. but I dont know. I do know the devices were beyond my budget when I first looked. But I looked at the data and it looks like promising therapy



I just read an article out of the UK saying that considering the amount of tinnitus in the population there is relatively little research and funding dedicated to studying it. Guess because there are no physical symptoms, so if you don't have it, you really don't understand the negative impact it has on a person's life.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow the amount of tinnitus among members seems quite high?  I've got some hearing loss as well but nothing too serious yet and no tinnitus, maybe that's coming yet.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

Crosche said:


> I just read an article out of the UK saying that considering the amount of tinnitus in the population there is relatively little research and funding dedicated to studying it. Guess because there are no physical symptoms, so if you don't have it, you really don't understand the negative impact it has on a person's life.


True that tinnitus gets less funding based on the proportion of the population that has it, but they do know significant impacts particularly to mental health, feelings of isolation, sleep deprivation and related health effects from the loss of sleep,


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2022)

@Darren - 

There you go. I think you have written the story. She prolly reamed him and he folded. He prolly also pointed out the deposit as a desperate last act of defense. When she clouted him again, he was stuck. The only way he could hit her back was the lost deposit. You did him a favour by keeping it. Poor guy.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Wow the amount of tinnitus among members seems quite high?  I've got some hearing loss as well but nothing too serious yet and no tinnitus, maybe that's coming yet.


 *8 to 25.3%* of the population of the United States. Similarly, population based studies conducted in other nations have found a similar prevalence of tinnitus, ranging from 4.6% to 30%


----------



## 140mower (Dec 8, 2022)

It really is amazing how loud it gets in any room when you start losing your hearing. I thought slowly going deaf was going to be a lot quieter......... +1 with tinnitus.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

140mower said:


> It really is amazing how loud it gets in any room when you start losing your hearing. I thought slowly going deaf was going to be a lot quieter......... +1 with tinnitus.


I know right...

I never experience true quiet any longer... in fact since I have to use sound masking techniques it is even more noisy but background noise helps brain ignore my tinnitus for much of the day. That and deep concentration on tasks is very helpful... even tasks like reading and posting to forums


----------



## garageguy (Dec 8, 2022)

One of the most frustrating things for me is the frequency of alarms and notification beeps is right at the tone of my tinnitus. All high pitched. I need a "growl" more than a "beep".


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

garageguy said:


> One of the most frustrating things for me is the frequency of alarms and notification beeps is right at the tone of my tinnitus. All high pitched. I need a "growl" more than a "beep".


I think the other day I saw an alarm that used capacitors... how about a jolt?

mine is a dual tone in my left ear both that is continuous and the right ear has intermittent high frequency


----------



## garageguy (Dec 8, 2022)

both my ears are the same. High frequency ring/whistle. I can't hear birds or any other similar noises. I like to hunt but depend a lot on eyesight. I know some ppl have a very hard time with it and I really feel for them.


----------



## thestelster (Dec 9, 2022)

I remember the first morning after getting my hearing aids, going outside to start the car, and hearing all these noises, which startled me.  I'm looking around, and around, and determined it was a couple kids talking to each other at the end of the street, 50yds away.

Another time in the backyard for a BBQ, near the end of the evening, I start hearing all these noises. I thought it was just my tinnitus, but it started to get louder.  I asked, "do you guys hear that noise?", they looked at each other confused, then my girlfriend piped up, "it's the crickets!".  Yeah, good laugh was had by all, at my expense!


----------



## Janger (Dec 9, 2022)

I too want to talk to people on the phone when selling on kijiji - to assess if they're serious and not a scammer. A lot of people who only text are unfortunately scammers. I think when people say they can't use the phone it sounds suspicious. I don't think that's fair sorry @TorontoBuilder . And as other's mentioned some people are frankly really lousy at texting or email - I had a boss with bad dyslexia - you had to talk to him emails/texts would tend to go unanswered. People in IT too tend to gravitate to the written word - it's a strength - but for others who simply don't read well and are poor typists voice works better for them. As an IT analyst I need to be mindful of this - the wrong comm. channel can lead to bad results. 

Technology is improving - I think we're almost at the point where speech to text is accurate and fast that it could morph communication channels into mixed mode and be highly effective. Someone talks to you - the computer takes the dictation and you can read it, type your response and the phone can speak it back to the person.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

Janger said:


> I too want to talk to people on the phone when selling on kijiji - to assess if they're serious and not a scammer. A lot of people who only text are unfortunately scammers. I think when people say they can't use the phone it sounds suspicious. I don't think that's fair sorry @TorontoBuilder . And as other's mentioned some people are frankly really lousy at texting or email - I had a boss with bad dyslexia - you had to talk to him emails/texts would tend to go unanswered. People in IT too tend to gravitate to the written word - it's a strength - but for others who simply don't read well and are poor typists voice works better for them. As an IT analyst I need to be mindful of this - the wrong comm. channel can lead to bad results.
> 
> Technology is improving - I think we're almost at the point where speech to text is accurate and fast that it could morph communication channels into mixed mode and be highly effective. Someone talks to you - the computer takes the dictation and you can read it, type your response and the phone can speak it back to the person.


I used dragon speak for several years when I wrote a lot of reports and such, two years of training that dumb software and had to give up because I can type faster with my hunting and pecking. My brother uses speech to text to send all his text messages, and if he had a good software he could join the forum. Not there yet sadly.

I'm aware that scammers do like to text. But text of messages are actually better because it provides a written record that is much better if you need to pursue legal action


----------



## Tom O (Dec 9, 2022)

Ah yes using voice!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 11, 2022)

Those 3M headphones are now selling at $71.  Just ordered them.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 11, 2022)

Windows 12 can recognize your brainwaves. Typing, talking, texting and phones are soon obsolete. You can even buy a robot to pet your dog.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Dec 11, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> Windows 12 can recognize your brainwaves. Typing, talking, texting and phones are soon obsolete. You can even buy a robot to pet your dog.


My dog would destroy it


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 11, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> My dog would destroy it


So would mine !!!


----------



## 140mower (Dec 11, 2022)

Mine became it...


Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> So would mine !!


----------

